# Short Bed Tool Box- 5Th Wheel Clearance



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Hi folks
I have a 2012 Silverado 1 ton with short box (6.5'). I tow the fiver in my sig. Considering that my fiver has a radius corner cap, I am looking for advice on tool box choice for the front of my bed. I am concerned about clearance on tight turns. 
Steve


----------



## riggsp (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't have a pic, but my tool box sits below the bed rails in my SB 2500 Dodge...I really like it because when I'm not towing, I unroll my bed cover and it covers the box as well...got it at Lowes several years ago.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

You should be ok if it is a low profile box. I have a folding tonneau cover that sticks up about 3" from the bed rails and out to about the pin box on the trailer. Mine clears over the top of the cover. I do have a Ford though, I don't know if that will matter.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

You will either need a low profile toolbox or one that sits below the rails. Personally I liked the one below the rails because I could put the tonneau cover right over it and didn't have to worry about clearin snow off of it. Now I have a cap on the truck and it is a love/hate thing. I love that I can just leave stuff in there without a worry, but I hate it when I need to get stuff in or out.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I picked up a low profile truck box from Lowes last month. It works perfect for me. Only 12" wide from front to back and out here, it's only $148. Oh, still have room underneath and I also bought the "no drill" bed rail mounting kit.










And here it is in my truck:


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

As a non-owner of any truck (my Expy is not a truck!) I was curious what the round sleeve mounted on the left rear of the bed is for. Thanks!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

hautevue said:


> As a non-owner of any truck (my Expy is not a truck!) I was curious what the round sleeve mounted on the left rear of the bed is for. Thanks!


I like under cover box

I did an under cover Aux tank/Tool box combo


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

hautevue said:


> As a non-owner of any truck (my Expy is not a truck!) I was curious what the round sleeve mounted on the left rear of the bed is for. Thanks!


That's a "holster" for my Spitz lift portable crane. I use it to lift the Yamaha generator into the back of my truck. I used to use ramps, but this is much safer and less wear and tear on my back.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Looks like the Lowes box is a winner. 
Steve


----------

